# Corrections NZ - Opportunities



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Corrections NZ continue to search for appropriate staff to take up officer vacancies across the country. They are an accredited NZ employer who are authorized by Immigration NZ to offer work to people overseas even though those people may not have the right to live and work in NZ.
A successful candidate can use the job offer to gain a temporary work visa in NZ and this opportunity could lead to a Resident visa in the future.

http://www.corrections.govt.nz/about_us/working_with_us/careers.html


----------

